# RIPS FED wins at Drag Battle.



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Another awesome weekend with Azhah and 4 & Rotary Promotions putting on a great event, the weather was great and there was a good sized crowd.

The concept was an open season event for V8s and Jappa's, 2-3 qualifying runs then everyone put into 6,7,8,9,10 second brackets based on your qualifying times with heads up racing to follow to find a winner in each bracket.

There were plenty of serious V8s in attendance with several of them capable of 6 and 7 second runs but the track didn't feel too good before the first round of qualifying so we felt baby steps were the order of the day and to finish first, first you must finish.

We took some rear wing out but left everything the same as the previous meetings last run of 7.45 @ 175mph and straight off the trailer with a gentle launch we ran 7.35 @ 181.75mph super smooth and as straight as a die, we had qualified No1 after the first round.

The V8 boys were struggling and I didn't hear any strong full track passes, instead alot of missfiring and aborted runs.

Round 2 of qualifying:
We felt we still had too much rear wing so we took another 2 degrees out and gave the tune a tickle up so we would hit it harder to 1/2 track, we had a beautiful clean run although a little slippery at the end, it felt super strong to me but the timing lights didn't work!!! We were gutted because we knew it was a beauty.

The V8 boys were having trouble with reliability, broken transmissions, oil downs etc and after round 2 our first run still had us in the No1 qualifying spot.

Round 3 of qualifying:
The V8 boys were starting to get on top of the track and their cars and I heard a couple of clean strong runs.
We put a little rear wing back in but left everything else the same so we could get a time to try and keep our No1 qualifying spot, the car ran great, nice and straight and we managed a 7.29 @ 296kph (185mph)

We checked the data of the run with no timeslip, compared it to the 7.29 at 296kph and Jase found it was a 7.1 at over 300kph, it may well have been the world record run we needed to take the tiltle off HKS Japan (7.18), Oh well, although gutted we didn't get the slip, at least we know its in the car and we will be able to do it again sometime.

Here's the numbers off the 7.29 (note low 60ft and high mph):

RT.....0.034
60ft...1.089
330....2.971
8th....4.593 @ 242.42kph (151mph)
1000..6.032
1/4....7.292 @ 296.03 (185 mph)

We also ran a 1.076 60ft on another run so we are starting to get the hang of getting it off the line on these wider tyres (tyre pressures and Boost/nos levels are critical)

I'm not 100% sure what happened to the V8s in the 7 second bracket, maybe breakages, maybe none qualified in the 7s, I'm not sure but it was an all Jappa 7 second bracket and we were paired against the Curren Brothers Rapid little RX2 in as best of 3 shootout.

There were delays while the track was cleaned after serious oil downs (both lanes on seperate runs) and we were warned it was slippery out there, also the wind had picked up so we decided to de-tune a little, try to cut good lights and do our best.

First of 3:
I red lit by 0.004 (left before the green light) and although we beat him to the finish line no problem I handed the win to Brent Curren. :-(

Second of 3:
I decided to take it easy on the tree and just do what we knew the car could do consistantly, I cut a slow light and ran a 7.43 to his 7.86 to take the win. 1 all.

Third round:
We decided to do the same again, we wanted the win bad and in all honesty we needed the prize money so we could travel to Motueka this comming weekend, all went to plan although I got all out of shape just after 1/2 track and had to lift, I got back in it and "just" took the win with a 7.61. 

Big thanks to Link for an ECU that is so easy to tune to track conditions, big thanks to Jase from Infomotive for working the laptop to make it all happen on the day and big thanks to my crew, sponsers and supporters, without you all we simply couldn't be out there doing it.

Here is a video a friend took from the stands and I'll get our footage up on youtube a.s.a.p.
YouTube - RIPS & Robbie Ward's RB30 FED at Drag Combat 2010

Talking to one of the old school top door slammer crew chiefs, he was shocked that we used just over a liter of petrol and 2lb of NOS per run with our "street engine" :chuckle: and that oil and plugs last us all year :smokin:


Hooking up nicely with the front wheels just skipping down the track:


Getting some much needed water after a run, it sure is hot sitting in such a confined space behind the trans and on top of the diff:


This is what qualified No1 with a 7.2x (7.23 @ 185mph I believe) 600+ cubic inches with about 700hp worth of NOS thrown in for good measure, he didn't run in the 7 second bracket so not sure what happened to him:


Some of the other cars:


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

Insane!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Excellent Rob,you just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

ROR 185mph!! Thats gotta be your best trap speed to date? Nice work either way, great to see the aero changes are helping


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> ROR 185mph!! Thats gotta be your best trap speed to date? Nice work either way, great to see the aero changes are helping


Cheers lith, yep it is the best mph we have a time slip for although the data from the previous run showed we were going 5 kph faster a 10th of a second sooner and with 200rpm more at the 7.1 second mark, I lifted 7.2 seconds after I let off the transbrake where as on the 7.29 run I lifted just over 7.3 seconds after the transbrake was let off and it did 296kph.

Damn shame as it looks like the run with no slip might have been the HKS record run with just over 300kph (188mph) :bawling::bawling:

I'd still be keen to know what the HKS 180sx weighed and what 60fts it did if anyone can help??


Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Not sure if this link works as I am at work and its a download, I wouldn't count on it because its from 2002 but its apparently a clip from a sh1t track they used in Japan but uses proper timing gear:
http://66.228.67.107/streets/Video/DryHoppJuly02.mpg


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Holy sh1111t Robbie, 185 is stonking MPH. well done mate. The 0.03 light is not bad either.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

http://www.performancecar.co.nz/news-5900/imports-do-us-proud-at-nzpc-vs-nzv8-drag-combat-175-photos


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Awesome effort, Rob! Congrats on the bracket win.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Car No. 618 how the hell does he change rear tyres lol


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Let down the tyres, undo the shocks and lower the diff down?


----------



## StuNZ (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Rob, congrats on the results! Whens the next meeting so you can get that record?How did Karen go in Evil2 or was Lindsay driving for a change?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

This weekend is the first round of the NZDRA series at Motueke, we'll be running in EE/D and won't be able to run those sorts of times. 

There's a meet in Taupo really early in the new year and Dragmasters around 8th Jan I think, we might be able to have a decent shot at it at one of those meetings.

Karen was driving but they couldn't get off the line, it was so Bad Lindsay told them to prep the track again or they wouldn't come back out, not sure if they had another try after that.


----------



## comzilla87 (Jul 3, 2009)

How did you go over the weekend rob?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

A bit of a long story but we came away with a real good points lead for the NZDRA championship, a new NZ record for EE/D and a broken trans..........Oh and a hangover and memories of a weekend where all 4 of us have never laughed so hard, was bloody awesome.

Rob


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

Insane times


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Awesome Rob!

Water is weight remember!

For your info, we worked out the Garage Bomber runs 1.5gallons/mile on the strip of 120 octane. Must be running rich compared to you!!! (OK, I'm heavier too).

It all seems to be coming together, just be careful you don't go a step to far.

Win Championship (no 1 priority)
Take HKS Record (no 2 priority)
Get mobbed by very attractive promo girls for being the dogs bo11ocks (no 3 priority)
Have beer to celebrate (tough call on priorities!)

DaveG


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

A news story from the newspaper the day before we raced, I had to chop it up and tape it all to an A4 as my scanner wasn't big enough :chairshot



We have also just found 2 cracks in the inlet plenim!! :runaway: , 1 x 200mm long which was hiding under a fuel line, the other 30mm long on the plenim body where a join is, this now confirms why we were pushing pretty hard and only getting 7.2s 185 and why the times and mph were falling off after the 7.1x @ 188ish run we didn't get a timeslip for despite pushing harder.

I thought we were pushing too much wing as the power we had in it should have been a real low 7 and 190-192mph.......I'm wrapped we ran those times and mph only to find such a big split in the plenim :smokin: This is the same plenim off the 240z with the original weld accross the top so its done alot of work and been subjected to alot of boost cycles so its done pretty well all things considered:


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Rob,
Statement of obvious!
Frequent checks and treat it as a consumeable!
OR, use thicker metal!

OR, as we all do, see this as an opportunity to upgrade!!!!!!

Faster, better, stronger - we expect nothing less!

Reece, the boy is bearing down upon you! Better start feeding him lots of burgers! LOL!

DaveG


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The converter is fine and we are getting the stall speed tightend up 800rpm as we were over powering it as it was, this along with the plenim repairs and getting on top of the wings should see us inch closer to that majic 6 and maybe between somewhere 190 and 200mph.

Here's the trans damage from the weekend:


The next 2 meetings are at well prepped tracks so here's hoping the weather and track temp/prep is top knotch.......can't wait for another go at it.

Rob


----------



## red_jdm (Jul 12, 2010)

awesome!


----------

